# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) >  Игра

## Искате

Старая игра, там нужно бегать человечком и собирать пазлы в разных комнатах дома. Каждая полностью соброаная картина дает кусочек лесницы на чердак! Когда собираешь картину нужно бегать и прыгать в какой-то месности, там еще есть коричневые кучерявые злые бошки которые надо пинать или они тебя бьют! цель игры собрать все картины и попасть на чердак:(

----------


## asferat

Braid 
http://store.steampowered.com/app/26800/?l=russian

----------

